# Imaging and cloning freeBSD



## ccc (Jul 31, 2010)

hi

We would like imaging and cloning freeBSD 7.0.
We'll try Acronis.

BTW Knows someone which Acronis Version support which freeBSD version?


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 31, 2010)

Dan Langille talks about this, err from 2004:
http://www.freebsddiary.org/disk-cloning.php

Personally, I would take the drive that I'm going to boot the new hardware on, plug it into the old computer, set up the disk, transfer the data, & see if it boots.
Something like [thread=11680]this[/thread].

I've also used tar(1), & pax(1) for this in days past.

If you're moving from say i386 to amd64, it gets a bit more complicated, but still not [thread=11019]impossible[/thread].


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 31, 2010)

Some other cloning options: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15138


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 1, 2010)

dump restore tar


----------

